# 1959 White Corvette



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 9, 2018)

Picked this up today , 59 single speed Corvette . I had pretty much given up on finding a white one at a good price , will add more detailed pics later . Also would like advise on what to do as far as cleaning. I know a kickback was available in 59 so I assume some white ones would have had one , as I would like to add one if correct and whitewall westwinds


----------



## rhenning (Nov 9, 2018)

Extremely rare color.  Roger


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 9, 2018)

Those white Schwinn Corvettes are the king of that era in my opinion. Very cool.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 9, 2018)

Few more pics , kinda rough but all there and not messed with . Does anyone know how many are accounted for , think maybe there is a registry. S/N starts with H9 August 59 bike .


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 9, 2018)

Here's the catalog detail page for 1959 from the Findley collection, the two-speed caaster (kickback) was available:


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Nov 9, 2018)

@islandschwinn


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 9, 2018)

Cool find.I think total number known is around 15 now.yours is the first single speed I've seen.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 9, 2018)

Ok thanks , judging from no hole in the front fork for a hand brake it's a true single speed


----------



## Sven (Nov 9, 2018)

Nice find!


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 9, 2018)

Very cool bike . Congrats Ron


----------



## unregistered (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow, amazing bike. Rare color and without all the 3 speed fuss. Jealous!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Nov 9, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> Here's the catalog detail page for 1959 from the Findley collection, the two-speed caaster (kickback) was available:




Pretty sure that two speed is the manual one not the kickback. Maybe if it was a late 59 it might. I enjoy the kickbacks myself, lace one up and enjoy the ride


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 9, 2018)

Yea,59 was a  manual 2 speed.mine had it.but it had the front brake.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2018)

I always thought the 2 speed "auto" was offered on Schwinn bikes starting with the 1961 models. 59's had the manual bendix 2 speed coaster. 

That should clean up pretty good if you take your time, use the right cleaning products and be careful on the decals and pins.


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 9, 2018)

Mea Culpa!! Gosh you guys are relentless (and knowledgeable), I always get schooled here. 
I spoke too soon making the assumption that the '59 two speed was an "automatic" (kickback). According to TR FIndley http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html the Automatic wasn't made until 1960 and, as @Rusty Klunker said might have been available on a late '59 frame for the 1960 model year but I think an August dated frame wouldn't have made it into the 1960 model year.  Now if you want to start a real controversy start asking the Schwinn forum whether you should give it an OA bath. 

Anyway it's a very cool bike to have in a collection, congrats on the find!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks now to locate the 5 speed one in black


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> Mea Culpa!! Gosh you guys are relentless (and knowledgeable), I always get schooled here.
> I spoke too soon making the assumption that the '59 two speed was an "automatic" (kickback). According to TR FIndley http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html the Automatic wasn't made until 1960 and, as @Rusty Klunker said might have been available on a late '59 frame for the 1960 model year but I think an August dated frame wouldn't have made it into the 1960 model year.  Now if you want to start a real controversy start asking the Schwinn forum whether you should give it an OA bath.
> 
> Anyway it's a very cool bike to have in a collection, congrats on the find!




The red band auto was manufactured from March ? 1960 thru December ?, 1964. I have found no written indication that Schwinn had a mid year change in their drive components in the mid 1960 production. No mention of the 2 speed auto for the 1960 Schwinn models that I have seen and I highly doubt Schwinn used the kickback on any 1960 models due to the last of the first quarter beginning production on these, but anything is possible.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok thanks for info , I'll just keep it as a single speed and do a moderate clean up .


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Ok thanks for info , I'll just keep it as a single speed and do a moderate clean up .




You could go with the Bendix 2 speed manual and be correct. That option became available on the 1958 model Corvettes and some had the front caliper and some didn't so no need to change out the fork. 

My 58 did come with the front caliper brake but it was a $4.50 add on.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice find, post up progress pictures as you clean it up.  Those decals are hard to come by so be careful with your detailing around them.

Mike


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 14, 2018)

I want to be real careful with this one , looking for advise on cleaning the painted parts , 000 steel wool ot OA bath


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 14, 2018)

I'd stay away from soaking the parts in OA in fear of losing any of the decals. I've never had a white bike to clean up but I'm thinking I'd give Bar Keepers Friend a whirl where there is some rust and see how it goes, and using one of those kitchen scrubbing sponges. It does contain oxalic acid. 

One of many uses

*8. Auto Scratches*
It might sound strange, but you can actually use Bar Keepers Friend to erase small scratches and marks on your car. It works similarly to those polishing compounds you can get at auto supply stores. Just use a small amount, and make sure to wipe up any leftover cleaner afterwards!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 29, 2018)

I now have it tore down , but undecided as to how to clean the painted areas without damage to the decals or at least what's left of them . Rest of bike will clean up ok. I'm leaning towards 000 and WD 40


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 30, 2018)

I've been doing some cleaning on it last few days , chrome is fair to good , gave paint a gentle cleaning and it did brighten up some . Also added some westwinds .


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 30, 2018)

You have inspired me to get my own Great White Buffalo out of the garage for an initial cleanup. I'm going WD with some light pressure wool and a pile of patience. Staying clear of the decals.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks 100% better! Is there still some gold in the decals?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2018)

Pantmaker said:


> You have inspired me to get my own Great White Buffalo out of the garage for an initial cleanup. I'm going WD with some light pressure wool and a pile of patience. Staying clear of the decals.View attachment 911366




Now that's my kind of shop and work table! Sure beats a cold Minnesota basement floor on a December eve!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes there's still some gold in the old decals , I didn't get near them , paint is so scratched and nicked but I'm just going to leave as is .


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 30, 2018)

Your bike probably has much better paint than mine , I think this one was neglected for some time , but it was cheap money I felt compelled to give the guy his full asking price of 65 bucks and kinda different being a coaster brake .


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Yes there's still some gold in the old decals , I didn't get near them , paint is so scratched and nicked but I'm just going to leave as is .




I would go over the whole bike with some Turtle Wax, the paste in a can or similar. You know how the old dark colored car looks after a wax job and all the nicks and chips are white from the wax still there? Wipe it down good with the wax and let the wax sit until it's dry. Then buff off briskly with very little pressure and the wax should stay in the scratches and small chips. Just a thought. 



So far I've had pretty good luck removing all the dark dead decal skins on some of my 60's Corvettes and lightweights. My last ditch effort had a backup if they didn't clean up, I'd just replace them. Never had too though. I'm gritting my teeth just wondering if I would attempt to mess with those on your bike.


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 30, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Your bike probably has much better paint than mine , I think this one was neglected for some time , but it was cheap money I felt compelled to give the guy his full asking price of 65 bucks and kinda different being a coaster brake .



Bike Brother, your pale pedaler is stunning, and for $65, I hope you already donated to the nuns and orphans so you don't start attracting lightening strikes.  the coaster is mega cool.


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 30, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Now that's my kind of shop and work table! Sure beats a cold Minnesota basement floor on a December eve!



Ha! This is what a guy is able to do when his divorce finalizes after 18 freaking months.  Thanks be to God.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2018)

Pantmaker said:


> Ha! This is what a guy is able to do when his divorce finalizes after 18 freaking months.  Thanks be to God.




*Hallelujah!* Did the same. May the Lord have mercy on our souls.  lol


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 2, 2018)

I did find 2 other coasters on google


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 2, 2018)

It's funny that both those coasters have the wrong carrier.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice here today so I took it out for its first ride since I've had it


----------



## marching_out (Dec 2, 2018)

I had good luck on yellowed decals using a damp magic eraser. I dragged the eraser across the decal many times with little to no pressure.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 3, 2018)

marching_out said:


> I had good luck on yellowed decals using a damp magic eraser. I dragged the eraser across the decal many times with little to no pressure.




Wow, amazing it didn't wipe the white off too. That eraser is a micro scrubber and they warn away from exterior gloss painted surfaces yet your looks fantastic. .
Alternatively, I've read online the Model builders and collectors claim that; just ultra violet rays from the sun will clear out the yellowing in old decals. Like, maybe ya could put the bike next to a south facing sliding glass door for a while.   Ya'd thunk  the opposite would be the effect eh.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 4, 2018)

Great job w/ you're detailing.  I especially like the majic sponge over the delicate decals cleanup.  Good job! 

 So you took it for a spin how was the ride?

Mike


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 4, 2018)

On yellowed decals I gently wipe a thin coat of Bio-Kleen Black Streak Remover across it- then a light wipe with water. Let dry and you're good. Some people will top coat decals with clear paint, but that's not always a good idea, do some research here first. May be better suited for the chalky decals on some guards, (which I would NOT use a cleaner of any kind on).

Product developed for use on RV's gel coated exteriors, which I am constantly cleaning on mine. Get at any RV store, black and yellow bottle. It's expensive but worth it. Other brands, don't bother.

One light swipe and it's gone. Don't do much more than that or decal will start to fade. I tend to stay away from the Magic Erasers on these decals as it takes some layer of decal off, as it's mildly abrasive, and also then decal can get dirt embedded easier.

Bio-Kleen will also do wonders on dark stained/weathered/patina'd vinyl seats.

Darcie


----------



## marching_out (Dec 4, 2018)

Agreed on the magic eraser being an abrasive. I found that out the hard way. If you want to test it, just use it on a junk piece of plastic for a while and you'll see. I'll have to try the Bio Clean. Sound like a better solution.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Dec 7, 2018)

My Original paint 59 came with the manual two speed and front caliper brake. I have replaced the grips with the correct red and white grips after this picture was taken.


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2018)

I had yellowing decals and rubbed them with hand cleaner and the yellow was gone.I think it was called Goop.


----------



## hatz4katz (Dec 15, 2018)

So which products / methods worked best on the white paint?
Thanks!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 16, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Nice here today so I took it out for its first ride since I've had it
> 
> View attachment 912627



Great job on the revival!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2018)

hatz4katz said:


> So which products / methods worked best on the white paint?
> Thanks!




I recommend trying this rubbing compound. I've used it multiple times to get baked on water spots off my Black cars with clear coats and I also use it at work for polishing *clear* scratched up polycarbonate safety guards on our machines. I even use it on yellowed decals!


----------



## rollfaster (May 21, 2020)

Whatever became of this white coaster brake beauty @schwinnguyinohio?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 21, 2020)

It’s still in my basement


----------



## vincev (May 21, 2020)

I am glad this thread popped up.I have been wanting an easy project and this reminded me that I have one of these that needs a going through.


----------



## rollfaster (May 22, 2020)

vincev said:


> I am glad this thread popped up.I have been wanting an easy project and this reminded me that I have one of these that needs a going through.



Your welcome Vince!!


----------

